# Here's some pics of my tank



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I hope these pics work. Here's my 125g tank:








After I changed over to black sand for my p's.








This is my wife's side of the tank for her Silverdollar named Silvia.








Here are pics of my 6 juvi rbp's. I had 10 originally but lost one to ph shock, and 3 to the powerhead. 

























Edit- I fixed the pics.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

nice tank i want a 125 now


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks man.

You can see in this pic there are some stress fractures on the bottom left corner of the tank. (It's acrylic)








Is this normal for older tanks? I bought it from a guy that said it's been sitting in his garage for 5 years. I got it for $150. The fractures appear to be superficial and are only on the surface of the acrylic. I filled it up and had it sit in my garage for a few days to make sure it doesn't leak.

Should I be worried about these small fractures?


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Cool tank , but som live plants would make it great and the little babys would love it to


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I had some plants in there but had to take them out. They were fighting for the best spots in the tank. Now they get along great.

I'm going to get another 20lbs of sand to give it more depth. I love this stuff though, it makes cleaning a breeze.

btw- You can barely see the swirls that are in the pics in person. It looks bad in the pics though.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Thats a nice looking tank!
Nice P's as well man.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

nice tank, tell your wifey to get another tank that way the p's will enjoy the most room possible


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

just throw the silver dollar in with them and tell your misses that it commited suicide and jumped over himself.... then full tank all to the Ps!!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

easier than that just sorta knock over the divider and say the silver did it. hehehe or you can send me the silver dollar and ill take care of it.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

better hope that divider is solid for silvia's sake


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

how did 3 die from the powerhead

and one from ph


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

nice mate i like it, ive got a 150gal comming soon oh yes.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Death in # said:


> how did 3 die from the powerhead
> 
> and one from ph


 The first one died from ph shock when I first brought them home. I just can't get the ph down. I've got a thread in the Water Chem forum and I'm getting some help there.

The other 3 got sucked into the powerhead. I thought the first two might died then floated toward the powerhead, but the 3rd one was crushed in half.








So I'm sure the suction on the powerhead is too strong for them at this size. I put the intake for the powerhead almost against the glass hoping they wouldn't have enuogh room to get sucked in, but I found out earlier this evening that I was wrong. So now I'm down another p.







I'm just going to keep it off till they get bigger.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

nice tank. i'm about to get a 125g for cheap too


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Sweet! I love getting good deals on stuff.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Death in # said:


> how did 3 die from the powerhead
> 
> and one from ph


 I was wondering the same


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

just being nosey but what have you got the tank on? can see a cover but wondering what its sitting on.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

nice tank


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

nice tank, i like how you have it split, it looks cool


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I have it sitting on a very sturdy bookshelf I bought at Ikea a long time ago. Then I put black fabric around the bookshelf. I'll take a pic with the fabric out of the way.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

You've got a great tank there mate









give the silver dollar away(just to save any grief about live feeding :laugh: ) push the divider over, and tell your gf that it was an accident, he's gone for good and didn't suffer.
that way you get the whole setup for your p's and you havent exactly lied, so you can have a clear consience too


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

nice tank


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

psychofish21 said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > how did 3 die from the powerhead
> ...


 most likely got caught by the input and couldnt get away and just died. goldfish always do it in my 10g tank from the filters intake


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

Fresh said:


> psychofish21 said:
> 
> 
> > Death in # said:
> ...


 so true.. they just get sucked onto the intake.. i don't even know why, it's not even strong. most of those feeders are in sh*t ass condition when you get them and they're just not that strong of swimmers..

nice tank








it would be sweeter if you could knock down the divider though or setup a new tank for your wifey so you'd have a whole tank to your p's.


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

yes buy her a tank of her own and get them swimming thw whole length of that baby.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Nice tank. Get the wife her own!


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

What are you going to do with the silver dollars once the juvinile red-belly grows?


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

well nice tank


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Fresh said:


> psychofish21 said:
> 
> 
> > Death in # said:
> ...


 That's exactly what happened. The first 2 times I wasn't sure if they died on thier own then got sucked in to the powerhead, or if they died from being sucked into the powerhead. The 3rd one I saw happen so I know it was the powerhead. So now I'm leaving it off till they get bigger.

I wish I could have the whole tank for the p's. But my wife won't let me set-up another tank in the house.







And I really like the bigger Silverdollar. It was the very first fish I got and outlived all my other fish.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

RBPIRANHA 1 said:


> What are you going to do with the silver dollars once the juvinile red-belly grows?


 The divider I have now is just temporary. I plan on making a nice sturdy divider soon. I'm going to use a peice of 1/2" plexiglass and construct a divider in the same fashion as the one I have now.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Here's a pic of the small fractures I was talking about. 








Is this normal for older acrylic tanks? It's only on the surface, and they're not spreading at all.


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

cool ps n nice tank.all seem good...n about your gf's fish just make sure shes happy.its better that shes into the same stuff then her getting on your case cause you spend this n that on that hobby ahaha.if i had to worry about anything it would be the ikea thing.just make sure it doesnt give up on you.peace n good luck with everything else.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm not worried, that stand is really sturdy.


----------

